# 2 Golden boys free on Indy craigslist



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Just in case anyone's interested.
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/pet/1128106321.html

"both males 
both neutered 
free to good home 
must go together 
very sweet , good w/ kids 

2 large crates $100 for both crates "


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OH I hope a rescue was able to rescue them.


----------

